

Response from CEO of OMGPOP to lone employee that left because of Zynga - kefs
http://i.imgur.com/RQCJh.jpg

======
jemeshsu
Probably some bad blood between the CEO and the said employee before the deal.
But because of the success and jealousy of people, the CEO is sure to be
painted bad badly.

------
mehulkar
Is this an April Fool's thing? Not sure...

